# JD726 axle pin



## wsmcdade1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Having an issue with the left axle pin sheering off. Replaced with a spring pins. It came out. Replaced with cotter pin twice sheered off. Any suggestions?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf wsmcdade1 it would be more helpful if you could post model and serial no. what is it doing before it shears the pin off. I cant help much but I will give you a bump.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Should be able to get a new axle pin just about any good size hardware store that sells blowers, or the big box might even have them. They are generic usually , just a pin with a ring. Get the right size to fill the hole, a smaller, looser pin will shear.


----------



## wsmcdade1 (Feb 22, 2015)

type# W2121 serial#002427M, Well while i was installing a new pin today I believe I discovered the issue. It appears that the differential is not functioning properly. When attempting to turn both wheels are locked.


----------

